# Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8 II USM teardown



## KyleSTL (Sep 11, 2012)

Roger Cicala has received his first shipment of 24-70 II's, and unsuprizingly has already disassembled one. Great read:

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/09/a-peak-inside-the-canon-24-70-f2-8-mk-ii


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 11, 2012)

KyleSTL said:


> http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/09/a-peak-inside-the-canon-24-70-f2-8-mk-ii



Thanks for the link - so in contrast to popular rumor, the mk2 seems to be more sturdy even if it seems to feel more "plastic", and the lensrentals guy should know about the shortcomings of the mk1: "esp. about how much copy-to-copy variation there is in the original 24-70 f/2.8 and how it requires optical adjustment almost any time it’s dropped or misused in the slightest".


----------



## wickidwombat (Sep 12, 2012)

i have been very impressed with the build of the 100 f2.8L macro which is plastic too it makes it light weight too compared to the metal nikon 105 f2.8 micro its much lighter

its just the metal lenses feel more high class probably more of a perception of better quality than a reality possibly


----------

